# Beginners guide on what to expect please! Am I doing something wrong???



## garry77 (May 25, 2011)

Hello!
I'm a complete beginner and opted for the sublimination process! I have (hopefully) the correct equipment (epson SX218, heat press, sublimination inks and transfer paper) but the quality I was hoping for is DREADFUL.
I was expecting (from my research) vivid colours and clear images, but each attempt is ended in green tinged transfer images that don't resemble the originals in colour or quality.
Am I doing something wrong? I've tried different fabrics from 50/50 cotton/polyester to 100% polyester and the results are all the same. They look amateur to say the least. I wouldn't even wear one - let alone try to sell one!
Is this what I should be expecting? Is this sublimination? What can I do to improve what I'm trying to achieve?
Any advice anyone can offer will be HUGELY appreciated!
Thank you!
Garry


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Sublimation works on a variety of treated pieces including t's, scarves, lanyards, license plates and mugs but you have to purchase very specific blanks. The vendor you purchased your paper and ink from should have an assortment of blanks ready for sublimation. If not look at Coastal Business, Conde etc. Hope this info gets you on the right track. Also ask the vendor about the color profiles for your set up - Having the right drivers can also make a difference - especially with the reds and blues.


----------



## garry77 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for replying CSW! 

I have been trying and testing the blanks I've been supplied, but the quality is still really faded. I've tried altering the temperature and time but to no avail. It's just not what I expected for my designs! Maybe I'm doing it right but just with too high hopes!
Thanks again!
Garry


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Garry.

Yes, the results should be vibrant and crisp. 
Where did you get your printed and consumables from? The supplier should be able to tell you what to do to improve the results. 
What are your pressing settings?
You shouldn't expect good results on 50/50 fabric - sublimation only works on polyester, so the image will look washed out.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you sure that you ordered and received dye sub inks?

Did the ink supplier provide an ICC profile? Have you installed it?


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Sublimatable Blanks, Allover Print T-Shirts, Sublimation Tips, Techniques, How-To Videos, Sawgrass Inks, Geo Knight Heat Presses - DyeTrans.com

Here you will find a variety of blanks ready for sublimation plus I believe all of them either have on line instructions that include the time and temp for pressing or a video where they show you step by step how to press the products including the suggested time and temp. Keep in mind all presses will vary some and you may need to adjust a little but the suggested times/temps should be a good starting point. 

Also seems pretty basic but you need to be printing on the brighter white side of your sublimation paper. 

Hope you are able to get if figured out. I remember I had a hard time getting reds and true blues on mugs and bottles when I started doing small job sublimation. Another tip I remember reading was to simply print a color swatch and sublimate it onto a mouse pad, t-shirt and other sample you can use to show the customer. This will allow them to see the actual colors on the piece.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Does the SX218 support sublimation ink? I thought only selected models have the right heads etc. 
This is a quote from Alpha Supplies Website
"It is also important to remember that not all Epson printers support sublimation inks and cartridges. Sublimation inks are only available for these desktop printers: Ricoh GX7000, C120, R1900, R1800, 1400, C88+, 4880, 1280, C88, C86, C84, C82, 900(4 color), 900(6 color), 980, 3000, 4000, 4800, 7600, 7800, 9600, 9800."

This could be out of date though.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

where did you get your inks?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, there are lots of things you need to do
to get great results.

To help you we need info on your setup.

How does it look on paper?
Could you be printing on the wrong side of 
the paper?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we can send you a few of our sublimations designs, and see if they work, could be your ink, not sure. good luck uncletee


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What printer and inks are you using? In your post you mentioned heat transfer paper. Are you uisng sublimation paper or actual heat transfer paper? You should be using sublimation paper. What printer are you using? And, inks??? ArTainium or SubliJet inks?

Your vendor should have walked you through the printer setup using the ICC profile or power driver.

When sublimating to cotton blend shirts the images will come out with a faded look.

Please let me know if I can help.


----------

